# Derrick Ansley to UT



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 8, 2019)

“
If it wasn't clear already, the message is very evident now: Tennessee is all in on football. 

On Friday, Jeremy Pruitt parted ways with Terry Fair and landed Derrick Ansley. In a vacuum, the move isn’t a stunner. Pruitt and Ansley have worked together extensively. They've been good friends for years and have spoken regularly throughout Pruitt's first season at Tennessee.

So the story isn’t that Pruitt convinced his friend and former co-worker to return to Rocky Top.

The story is that Tennessee is paying for Ansley to return to Tennessee. *Ansley was reportedly on Georgia’s radar when Mel Tucker left. He was reportedly on Nick Saban’s radar to return him, too. He was reportedly at the top of Kentucky’s wish list for its open DC spot.* He was one of the highest if not the highest paid secondary coaches in the NFL and he chose Tennessee.”

https://tennessee.rivals.com/news/tennessee-s-message-we-re-all-in


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2019)

no more excuses! Period!


----------



## antharper (Feb 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> no more excuses! Period!


Don’t hold your breath !


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2019)

antharper said:


> Don’t hold your breath !


With that staff and all those blue chip recruits there’s no way the Vols aren’t in the playoffs this year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

We will have a freshman o line and d line.  That's why I'm telling yall,  if your expecting a huge jump this year,  don't.  It  could happen,  but not as likely.  I think we'll be ok though


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 9, 2019)

This one will ruffle some feathers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We will have a freshman o line and d line.  That's why I'm telling yall,  if your expecting a huge jump this year,  don't.  It  could happen,  but not as likely.  I think we'll be ok though


Nobody is expecting a huge jump from the Vols.. No one except stupid Vol fans and the morons over on VomitNation..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> “
> If it wasn't clear already, the message is very evident now: Tennessee is all in on football.
> 
> On Friday, Jeremy Pruitt parted ways with Terry Fair and landed Derrick Ansley. In a vacuum, the move isn’t a stunner. Pruitt and Ansley have worked together extensively. They've been good friends for years and have spoken regularly throughout Pruitt's first season at Tennessee.
> ...


All in on football? So.. They haven’t been the last 12 years or so?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2019)

As a rival fan this hire scares me more than any other. It shows that Pruitt unlike Dooley can hire superstar coaches and win! Boys y’all better understand that the Vols are killing at recruiting and coaching! This could be the year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 9, 2019)

Vols should win the next 5-10 Natty's in a row....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> As a rival fan this hire scares me more than any other. It shows that Pruitt unlike Dooley can hire superstar coaches and win! Boys y’all better understand that the Vols are killing at recruiting and coaching! This could be the year.



The Vols are Back!!

Until September.... And come October, they’ll crawl back in their hole and assume the fetal position. 

I love watching this process every single year.. It gives me such joy.


----------



## Horns (Feb 9, 2019)

I’m still interested in the relationship of unstable Pruitt and fat Phil. No way those 2 coexist for long term


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols are Back!!
> 
> Until September.... And come October, they’ll crawl back in their hole and assume the fetal position.
> 
> I love watching this process every single year.. It gives me such joy.


This ain't a Dooley and Butch led team. That's what your expecting


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> All in on football? So.. They haven’t been the last 12 years or so?


Ummm no.  Not since Kiffin


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Horns said:


> I’m still interested in the relationship of unstable Pruitt and fat Phil. No way those 2 coexist for long term


This hire shows Fulmer is allowing Pruitt to do his own thing. Terry Fair was a former player from Fulmers coaching days.  And Pruitt is not unstable lol?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This hire shows Fulmer is allowing Pruitt to do his own thing. Terry Fair was a former player from Fulmers coaching days.  And Pruitt is not unstable lol?


Allowing Pruitt to do his thing? Bologna! 

Why do you think Phil got in trouble from the NCAA? Cause he’s still trying to run football operations thru Pruitt..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ummm no.  Not since Kiffin



 

Brick by Brick..

You have no clue what you are talking about!! You morons have been “all in” the entire time. 

You’ve yet to make a good hire. The amount of money the Vols have lost is the thing that thumps your ridiculous not “all in” comment.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Brick by Brick..
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about!! You morons have been “all in” the entire time.
> 
> You’ve yet to make a good hire. The amount of money the Vols have lost is the thing that thumps your ridiculous not “all in” comment.


Kind of like.. we’ve leveled the playing field garage...

The Vols are YEARS away from leveling ANY playing field!

^that^ is the facts!!

Kirby and Saban is what will get Pruitt fired!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

The Vols need to beat Vandy before you Vols can say anything!!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 9, 2019)

I hear Overstock.com still has some champions of life T shirts if anyone is interested.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Allowing Pruitt to do his thing? Bologna!
> 
> Why do you think Phil got in trouble from the NCAA? Cause he’s still trying to run football operations thru Pruitt..


bahaha The dude might know a thing or 2 about coaching the o line. If I was a rival, Id worry with Fulmer back at UT as well


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Brick by Brick..
> 
> You have no clue what you are talking about!! You morons have been “all in” the entire time.
> 
> You’ve yet to make a good hire. The amount of money the Vols have lost is the thing that thumps your ridiculous not “all in” comment.



Nice use a slogan of a man almost 2 years removed from the program.
And only....
Becasue we haven't been willing to pay to get a coach and no one has wanted to work under this administration.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols need to beat Vandy before you Vols can say anything!!


And yall need to beat a decent west team


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And yall need to beat a decent west team


Really? Y’all not only lost to Vandy “again” but got blown off the field! You’re putting all your stock in a coaching staff that’s accomplished nothing. You had a decent recruiting class but it’s still 3rd best in the east and your 7th in the SEC. What am I missing here? You brought back a couple UT homers and Chaney which you told us all how bad he was when Kirby hired him... Do I need to bring up old post? Pruitt hasn’t proved anything. I’m not as optimistic as you because I know what kind of cancer Pruitt can spread. He can kick a white board and scream at players


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And yall need to beat a decent west team


  

Says a Vol that has won 2 SEC games in 3 years!! During that time.. we’ve played for a Natty.. won the SEC.. sugar bowl..

Please tell me more about we should do..

Maybe we could lose to the Vols 41-0.. and have the worst beat down in your stadium you’ve ever seen.. 
Reality..
Dawgs-own the east
Vols-can’t beat Vandy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

The Vols are the sorriest team in the SEC. 

Let’s make a bet Bucky..

The Dawgs will beat your sorry excuse of a football team Vols by double digits this upcoming season. Avatar bet for 1 month. Winner pics the Avatar. 

Put your big mouth up to it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> bahaha The dude might know a thing or 2 about coaching the o line. If I was a rival, Id worry with Fulmer back at UT as well


Nobody worries about UT... ever! 

You morons cant even beat Vandy. Why in the world would anyone care about the Vols? You talk like the Vols of the 90’s... guess what bub.. It’s 2019.. Vols are one of the most irrelevant programs in ALL of college football. I would rather build a game plan for Vandy then the Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

Tennessee football is the equivalent of GA State..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And yall need to beat a decent west team


You do realize we are starting 2 decades... 2 decades of the Vols fighting to just get to a bowl game.. 2 decades of just trying to get 6 wins...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nice use a slogan of a man almost 2 years removed from the program.
> And only....
> Becasue we haven't been willing to pay to get a coach and no one has wanted to work under this administration.


Willing to pay a coach?

Do you not see what the Voltards have paid for the last.. I don’t know now.. Dozen coaches?

I used a slogan for the most productive coach you Voltards have had..

Fire Phil... A decade later.. Rehire him.. We donut what to do... He’s our savior..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2019)

What was that? Yep, Vandy just scored again....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What was that? Yep, Vandy just scored again....


We’re into decade 2 of Vol Football..

And that decade has Vandy as “daddy”..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’re into decade 2 of Vol Football..
> 
> And that decade has Vandy as “daddy”..



But but Pruitt is all in.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 10, 2019)

You love to rub that Vandy stat around. When the actual record is 75-33, UT firmly in control of that rivalry. We are talking about an in-state rival. Kinda like Tech is to the dawgs. Only the record is 67-41 for uga. And Tech has the longest win streak and largest margin of victory. Even Kirby has taken an "L" from Paul Johnson. Quit worrying about my Vols, and talk when you have a ring to show for it. Yeah, you went to the SEC Championship, and lost. Ya'll went to the Sugar Bowl, and were embarrassed. We couldn't muster a bowl game, and still recruited like we were a ranked team. No Vol fans honestly believes we will be contenders for a few more years. But if Butch Jones can beat UGA, Jeremy Pruitt isn't far off. I don't care if Pruitt kicks chalkboards. Just coach the team and execute. Some of you dawg fans would have liked to have seen Mark Richt kick something every now and then to know he was still awake. I'm sure if Kirby had done it, it woulda been praised as "enthusiasm". Some of ya'll talk out of both sides of your mouth. And some talk from places I won't mention.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> You love to rub that Vandy stat around. When the actual record is 75-33, UT firmly in control of that rivalry. We are talking about an in-state rival. Kinda like Tech is to the dawgs. Only the record is 67-41 for uga. And Tech has the longest win streak and largest margin of victory. Even Kirby has taken an "L" from Paul Johnson. Quit worrying about my Vols, and talk when you have a ring to show for it. Yeah, you went to the SEC Championship, and lost. Ya'll went to the Sugar Bowl, and were embarrassed. We couldn't muster a bowl game, and still recruited like we were a ranked team. No Vol fans honestly believes we will be contenders for a few more years. But if Butch Jones can beat UGA, Jeremy Pruitt isn't far off. I don't care if Pruitt kicks chalkboards. Just coach the team and execute. Some of you dawg And some talk from places I won't mention.


Quit worrying about your Vols? 

Nobody is worried about the Vols. Not even Vandy..

As far as Voltard fans not believing you will be contenders... That covers your last sentence. Voltards have been talking out of the wrong end for going on a 2nd decade. Hint.. it’s why Bucky has worn so many Avatars over the years..


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> You love to rub that Vandy stat around. When the actual record is 75-33, UT firmly in control of that rivalry. We are talking about an in-state rival. Kinda like Tech is to the dawgs. Only the record is 67-41 for uga. And Tech has the longest win streak and largest margin of victory. Even Kirby has taken an "L" from Paul Johnson. Quit worrying about my Vols, and talk when you have a ring to show for it. Yeah, you went to the SEC Championship, and lost. Ya'll went to the Sugar Bowl, and were embarrassed. We couldn't muster a bowl game, and still recruited like we were a ranked team. No Vol fans honestly believes we will be contenders for a few more years. But if Butch Jones can beat UGA, Jeremy Pruitt isn't far off. I don't care if Pruitt kicks chalkboards. Just coach the team and execute. Some of you dawg fans would have liked to have seen Mark Richt kick something every now and then to know he was still awake. I'm sure if Kirby had done it, it woulda been praised as "enthusiasm". Some of ya'll talk out of both sides of your mouth. And some talk from places I won't mention.



/end


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Most years GT would have beat Vandy. In fact GT is 57-20 against Vandy. So I think it is safe to say the GT is a lot tougher in state rival than Vandy.


It is safe to say neither has been a contender for their respective divisions in a while. In state rivalry games are usually unique in the aspect that they can beat you even when they are not expected to, or are not the dominant team. and it stings much more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It is safe to say neither has been a contender for their respective divisions in a while.




For the record.. Tech has won their division a few times since the Vols have actually won theirs.. So it's safe to say, Tech is more relevant then the Vols. And so is Vandy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the record.. Tech has won their division a few times since the Vols have actually won theirs.. So it's safe to say, Tech is more relevant then the Vols. And so is Vandy.




Let ^that^ sink in Vols... That has got to sting...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quit worrying about your Vols?
> 
> Nobody is worried about the Vols. Not even Vandy..
> 
> As far as Voltard fans not believing you will be contenders... That covers your last sentence. Voltards have been talking out of the wrong end for going on a 2nd decade. Hint.. it’s why Bucky has worn so many Avatars over the years..


Cause we've never seen you lose an avatar bet.  All this talk won't matter soon.  Like ive said,  yall have become accustomed to Dooley and Butch. And even Butch beat ya'll 2 in a row and competed every year except the year he got fired. I'm not worried about where we were,  I know where we're going.  I'm just going to enjoy the ride there


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> You love to rub that Vandy stat around. When the actual record is 75-33, UT firmly in control of that rivalry. We are talking about an in-state rival. Kinda like Tech is to the dawgs. Only the record is 67-41 for uga. And Tech has the longest win streak and largest margin of victory. Even Kirby has taken an "L" from Paul Johnson. Quit worrying about my Vols, and talk when you have a ring to show for it. Yeah, you went to the SEC Championship, and lost. Ya'll went to the Sugar Bowl, and were embarrassed. We couldn't muster a bowl game, and still recruited like we were a ranked team. No Vol fans honestly believes we will be contenders for a few more years. But if Butch Jones can beat UGA, Jeremy Pruitt isn't far off. I don't care if Pruitt kicks chalkboards. Just coach the team and execute. Some of you dawg fans would have liked to have seen Mark Richt kick something every now and then to know he was still awake. I'm sure if Kirby had done it, it woulda been praised as "enthusiasm". Some of ya'll talk out of both sides of your mouth. And some talk from places I won't mention.


Like I told your running buddy the Vols recruiting class was 3rd best in the east and 7th in the SEC. Congrats! This thread was started by a vol and in the first sentence talks about how serious the Vols are about fb. It’s obvious on how serious the Vols were based on all that money y’all spent. For you to compare GT and Vandy is hilarious. GT used to field some dang teams. Well Candy has always been Candy..... Y’all are pounding your chest on a staff that’s accomplished nothing other than a 7th best SEC recruiting class. If that makes you feel like your back then by all means carry on.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let ^that^ sink in Vols... That has got to sting...


We were just a top 10 team 2 years . When was the last time Candy was ranked? Or even beat a ranked team? I think it was UGA! Heck they even beat ol Kirby.  Funny how things change in a few years huh?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Cause we've never seen you lose an avatar bet.  All this talk won't matter soon.  Like ive said,  yall have become accustomed to Dooley and Butch. And even Butch beat ya'll 2 in a row and competed every year except the year he got fired. I'm not worried about where we were,  I know where we're going.  I'm just going to enjoy the ride there


I know how you know because Pruitt is such a proven HC. You have absolutely no idea where your going just we didn’t with Kirby. Butch beat Richt and Kirby in his first year. Then we went to Knoxville a helped y’all get rid of Butch. Remember? You guys are hilarious.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We were just a top 10 team 2 years . When was the last time Candy was ranked? Or even beat a ranked team? I think it was UGA! Heck they even beat ol Kirby.  Funny how things change in a few years huh?


You fired a coach that had y’all in the top 10???? Speak Bucky speak!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Like I told your running buddy the Vols recruiting class was 3rd best in the east and 7th in the SEC. Congrats! This thread was started by a vol and in the first sentence talks about how serious the Vols are about fb. It’s obvious on how serious the Vols were based on all that money y’all spent. For you to compare GT and Vandy is hilarious. GT used to field some dang teams. Well Candy has always been Candy..... Y’all are pounding your chest on a staff that’s accomplished nothing other than a 7th best SEC recruiting class. If that makes you feel like your back then by all means carry on.


Yall put too much stock into numbers.  As I've said before.  Plenty of teams do more with less.  See Clemson,  Washington,  Oregon,  Oklahoma.  They aren't having the number 1 class.  You need talent yes, but coaching and developing talent will get you a lot further.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You fired a coach that had y’all in the top 10???? Speak Bucky speak!!!


The wheels came off. No need to sing to the deaf


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall put too much stock into numbers. .




Then why are you so worried about where your class is ranked? It's 12 but you keep saying that "composite" has you at 9.. If numbers don't matter why do you care?

Cause in reality, you know it does!

You spend most of your time on here defending your dumb analogies and dumb predictions.. 

Like, The Vols leveled the playing field with this recruiting class..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We were just a top 10 team 2 years . When was the last time Candy was ranked? Or even beat a ranked team? I think it was UGA! Heck they even beat ol Kirby.  Funny how things change in a few years huh?


A top 10 team???  

Maybe before the season started... I remember all of those threads you started about how good the Vols were going to be.. Even playoff caliber.. But what happened?

Oh I know.. The Vols actually had to play the games on the field and not on a piece of paper..

The Vols haven't sniffed a top 10 ranking in over a decade!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the record.. Tech has won their division a few times since the Vols have actually won theirs.. So it's safe to say, Tech is more relevant then the Vols. And so is Vandy.





Browning Slayer said:


> Let ^that^ sink in Vols... That has got to sting...


This sums it up pretty good..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall put too much stock into numbers.  As I've said before.  Plenty of teams do more with less.  See Clemson,  Washington,  Oregon,  Oklahoma.  They aren't having the number 1 class.  You need talent yes, but coaching and developing talent will get you a lot further.


Great way to spin it. Wouldn’t expect anything but from you. Clemson recruiting doesn’t finish 7th in their conference they finish 1st or 2nd every year. Also, your comparing an unproven HC and staff to Dabo and his staff? Laughable......


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I know how you know because Pruitt is such a proven HC. You have absolutely no idea where your going just we didn’t with Kirby. Butch beat Richt and Kirby in his first year. Then we went to Knoxville a helped y’all get rid of Butch. Remember? You guys are hilarious.


It's clear. Once he gets his guys,  we're going places


Browning Slayer said:


> Then why are you so worried about where your class is ranked? It's 12 but you keep saying that "composite" has you at 9.. If numbers don't matter why do you care?
> 
> Cause in reality, you know it does!
> 
> ...


The numbers are a tool,  but not the only tool.  You can't predict everything based on where your class ranks.  Its just not that simple.  You need team chemistry,  coachabilty, good evaluation skills, scheme fit, health,  grades,  stay out of trouble and good coaching,  etc.  And not to mention all the overrated guys and underrated guys. 

Clemson has been outside the top 10 for about 7-8 years,  but won 2nc. Oklahoma is another example. When has KY had a good class? They finished 2nd in the East. Meanwhile,  that's how bad the east has gotten and yall are bragging? Lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Great way to spin it. Wouldn’t expect anything but from you. Clemson recruiting doesn’t finish 7th in their conference they finish 1st or 2nd every year. Also, your comparing an unproven HC and staff to Dabo and his staff? Laughable......


It don't matter.  If they are 1st in their conference in recruiting.  They are still outside the rest of the teams and would rank similar to UT if they were in the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's clear. Once he gets his guys,  we're going places


Going places...  

The only place the Vols are going is too a bar to watch the Dawgs in the playoffs..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> This sums it up pretty good..


 That looks like Butches finesse recruits these and an insane amount of injuries.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The numbers are a tool,  but not the only tool.  You can't predict everything based on where your class ranks.  Its just not that simple.  l




Tell that to Bama..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Going places...
> 
> The only place the Vols are going is too a bar to watch the Dawgs in the playoffs..


Yall can't even beat TX. What playoffs?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell that to Bama..


The one who has lost 2 to Clemson who hasn't even cracked the top 10 in recruiting?  The bama that lost to a 3rd string backup qb?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall can't even beat TX. What playoffs?




And you can't beat Vandy and you're going places?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you can't beat Vandy and you're going places?


Yall couldn't beat them 2 years ago either.  Or us


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2019)

Are the Vols planning on fielding a football team this year?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall couldn't beat them 2 years ago either.  Or us


But I'm not predicting a playoff birth after finishing with 2 straight losses


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The one who has lost 2 to Clemson who hasn't even cracked the top 10 in recruiting?  The bama that lost to a 3rd string backup qb?


  

Bama is the target EVERY school in college football is trying to be. Including Clemson. For you to mock Bama is the dumbest thing you've done. When's the last time the Vols beat Bama?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Are the Vols planning on fielding a football team this year?


I believe they have a plan in place


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> But I'm not predicting a playoff birth after finishing with 2 straight losses




I'm also predicting we slaughter the Vols and continue our 2 year winning streak against the East.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Are the Vols planning on fielding a football team this year?


Yeah, Bucky says "they're going places"..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama is the target EVERY school in college football is trying to be. Including Clemson. For you to mock Bama is the dumbest thing you've done. When's the last time the Vols beat Bama?


Well,  we are talking about recruiting rankings and how they equate to success,  but since i pointed out less successful teams beating the team with numerous number 1 classes it's dumb?  That makes sense.  Put the cheap vodka away, it's too early


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm also predicting we slaughter the Vols and continue our 2 year winning streak against the East.


While your at it,  give me the winning lotto numbers


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> While your at it,  give me the winning lotto numbers


41-0-38-12-7 and your power ball is 79

Do these numbers mean anything to you?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 41-0-38-12-7 and your power ball is 79
> 
> Do these numbers mean anything to you?


Not at all.  But I bet 1980 and mullets probably do for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not at all. .


41, worst lost in Neyland stadium
0, how many points the Vols scored that day
38, what we scored against you last year
12, the total number of points the Vols have scored on UGA in 2 years.
7, Vols ranking in the East (out of 7)

And 79 is how many points the Dawgs have scored on the Vols in the last 2 games..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 41, worst lost in Neyland stadium
> 0, how many points the Vols scored that day
> 38, what we scored against you last year
> 12, the total number of points the Vols have scored on UGA in 2 years.
> ...


I said they didn't mean anything,  not that I don't understand. Congrats on beating a bad team twice in a row and finally tying the series after 10 years of Dooley and Butch


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 11, 2019)

But i'm getting bored with this and wondering why I'm wasting my time on you.  You think about me and Tennessee football too much.  It's a little weird,  but if anyone understands psychology just a little, I think we can understand


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> But i'm getting bored with this and wondering why I'm wasting my time on you.  You think about me and Tennessee football too much.  It's a little weird,  but if anyone understands psychology just a little, I think we can understand


Nobody needs to understand psychology to see what I'm doing.. Just general knowledge of firearms..

You're always handing me a loaded gun and all I do is pull the trigger. 

I'll put it in simpler terms for you. I'm the road runner and you are the coyote..


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Slayer you are more like Yosemite Sam. A lotta talk for 3'9".


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the record.. Tech has won their division a few times since the Vols have actually won theirs.. So it's safe to say, Tech is more relevant then the Vols. And so is Vandy.


And Tech has a Natty a decade after UGA last won one. There is some relevance for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> And Tech has a Natty a decade after UGA last won one. There is some relevance for you.




So... You agree that Tech, Vandy and the Dawgs are more relevant than the Vols.. It's exactly what I said earlier!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama is the target EVERY school in college football is trying to be. Including Clemson. For you to mock Bama is the dumbest thing you've done. When's the last time the Vols beat Bama?



Clemson is about to eclipse Bama


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... You agree that Tech, Vandy and the Dawgs are more relevant than the Vols.. It's exactly what I said earlier!


Yes, as of right now, you would be correct.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Slayer you are more like Yosemite Sam. A lotta talk for 3'9".




Joe have you ever met Slayer???? I promise he is taller than 3'9".


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

He just acts like he has short man syndrome. Never met him in person. Probably for good reason.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It is safe to say neither has been a contender for their respective divisions in a while. In state rivalry games are usually unique in the aspect that they can beat you even when they are not expected to, or are not the dominant team. and it stings much more.



Joe it is my fault but you quoted an error. Sloppy work on my part, but I posted the UGA v Vandy record by mistake. Seems like I makes more of those each day. If it aint losing my glasses, it is forgetting to take my meds. Getting old aint for sissies.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Tell me about it. I go for a hip replacement at Emory Wednesday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Never met him in person. Probably for good reason.


Yep! My mom raised me better than to hangout with Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Tell me about it. I go for a hip replacement at Emory Wednesday.


Sorry to hear that! How old are you?


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

36. Eight years a paratrooper was not kind to me. Now the wildland firefighter gig has me limping pretty good. Hope to be back to somewhat normal in a few weeks.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> 36. Eight years a paratrooper was not kind to me. Now the wildland firefighter gig has me limping pretty good. Hope to be back to somewhat normal in a few weeks.



Prayers for ya brother!!! I am 20 years your elder and numerous car wrecks, farm accidents, milatary service and mostly just hard living has really taken a toll on me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> 36. Eight years a paratrooper was not kind to me. Now the wildland firefighter gig has me limping pretty good. Hope to be back to somewhat normal in a few weeks.



I thought you were young! My neighbor just had his done and he's so happy now. Hopefully it goes well. You're going to Emory so there's not many places better! Good luck!

You sound like you should be a Bulldawg and not a Vol! We would welcome you to our side..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Tell me about it. I go for a hip replacement at Emory Wednesday.



Good luck with that Joe.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2019)

Volsux


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Volsux


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks guys. Slayer I will be a Volunteer til I'm dead. The wife is a Dawg fan, and I tolerate it. You know, for years I thought UGA's biggest hatred was for Tech of the Gators. Living in GA I always catch flack over being a Vol, but I've never seen the hatred for orange that some of you have. But some good folks you are. I'll be home recovering for the next few weeks, so bring on the Volsux and be prepared for me to rub you all the wrong way. Go Vols!


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep! My mom raised me better than to hangout with Vols..


Please tell her hello for me.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Volsux


I knew I could count on you.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Thanks guys. Slayer I will be a Volunteer til I'm dead. The wife is a Dawg fan, and I tolerate it. You know, for years I thought UGA's biggest hatred was for Tech of the Gators. Living in GA I always catch flack over being a Vol, but I've never seen the hatred for orange that some of you have. But some good folks you are. I'll be home recovering for the next few weeks, so bring on the Volsux and be prepared for me to rub you all the wrong way. Go Vols!


What were you thinking? I've had a neck surgery, both knees and both shoulders operated on in the last 10 years and I scheduled all of my surgeries during football season. Except the neck surgery. That wasn't scheduled. Just happened to be in September. Good luck. Hope you recover quickly


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Thanks guys. Slayer I will be a Volunteer til I'm dead. The wife is a Dawg fan, and I tolerate it. You know, for years I thought UGA's biggest hatred was for Tech of the Gators. Living in GA I always catch flack over being a Vol, but I've never seen the hatred for orange that some of you have. But some good folks you are. I'll be home recovering for the next few weeks, so bring on the Volsux and be prepared for me to rub you all the wrong way. Go Vols!


Good luck on your surgery! Most of the banter is watching Bucky put his foot in his mouth. He has the most ridiculous post I’ve ever seen from a homer of any team. He’s had to do the crawdad shuffle so many times it’s hilarious. But, I’m sure he’s a good guy to.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2019)

Heck Bucky even has his own thread thanks to Slayer and things Bucky has posted


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 12, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Thanks guys. Slayer I will be a Volunteer til I'm dead.


You're only 36.. It's going to be tough watching the Vols suck for that many years. At least your wife can rub it in until you die!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 15, 2019)

Announced today Ansley will be DC


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Announced today Ansley will be DC



Should be a good pickup for yall


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Should be a good pickup for yall


I thought when we hired him last week it was to coach DBs. Im sure Pruitt will still be calling the shots, but came as a little bit of a surprise to me today. Most of the staff has been shifted around. Makes more sense to me now than previously.

Weinke is finally at QBs instead of Rbs. Never understood why he didnt start there to begin with.

Chaney will be CEO of offense. Instead of just coaching QB, he can focus on every position to smooth things out even more.

Tee Martin to WRs and passing game coordinator and assistant HC

David Johnson to RBs from WR, which our WRs were fine

Another big move was DC Kevin Sheerer being demoted from DC to ST/inside LBs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I thought when we hired him last week it was to coach DBs. Im sure Pruitt will still be calling the shots, but came as a little bit of a surprise to me today. Most of the staff has been shifted around. Makes more sense to me now than previously.
> 
> Weinke is finally at QBs instead of Rbs. Never understood why he didnt start there to begin with.
> 
> ...


Yeah Sheerer being demoted was pretty classless by Pruitt. Shows a lot about Pruitts character


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah Sheerer being demoted was pretty classless by Pruitt. Shows a lot about Pruitts character


I wouldn't call it classless.  Maybe he couldn't handle it,  or maybe he didn't want it.  Or maybe it was only a title and Pruitt was controlling the defense. Which he was lol.  Like a little league coach on the sideline yelling out to the players what play was coming


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I wouldn't call it classless.  Maybe he couldn't handle it,  or maybe he didn't want it.  Or maybe it was only a title and Pruitt was controlling the defense.


Lots of maybe’s.. 

Maybe Pruitt has no clue on how to be a head coach..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I wouldn't call it classless.  Maybe he couldn't handle it,  or maybe he didn't want it.  Or maybe it was only a title and Pruitt was controlling the defense. Which he was lol.  Like a little league coach on the sideline yelling out to the players what play was coming


So from all your maybes you’re saying Pruitt is lost as a HC. He’s not a man of his word. He keeps coaches on staff that can’t handle the job or can’t do the job. Gotcha


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lots of maybe’s..
> 
> Maybe Pruitt has no clue on how to be a head coach..


Or maybe that's just what you're hoping for?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> So from all your maybes you’re saying Pruitt is lost as a HC. He’s not a man of his word. He keeps coaches on staff that can’t handle the job or can’t do the job. Gotcha


I'm saying him or any other coach don't get to this point by hiring friends and keeping them because they are a buddy.  Pruitt was hired to do a job,  not hold hands. 

Sherrer was never the DC to begin with. Pruitt was


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Or maybe that's just what you're hoping for?



Or maybe the Vols continue their streak of sucking. We’re into decade 2..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> “
> If it wasn't clear already, the message is very evident now: Tennessee is all in on football.
> 
> On Friday, Jeremy Pruitt parted ways with Terry Fair and landed Derrick Ansley. In a vacuum, the move isn’t a stunner. Pruitt and Ansley have worked together extensively. They've been good friends for years and have spoken regularly throughout Pruitt's first season at Tennessee.
> ...




Tennessee is "ALL IN ON FOOTBALL"....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe the Vols continue their streak of sucking. We’re into decade 2..




Appears I was right... AGAIN!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Are the Vols planning on fielding a football team this year?





BuckNasty83 said:


> I believe they have a plan in place


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

Vols fan are not to happy with Coach Ansley after last Saturday. They aren't crazy about Chaney either. Some of them even had the nerve to call him predictable. Sound familiar?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Vols fan are not to happy with Coach Ansley after last Saturday. They aren't crazy about Chaney either. Some of them even had the nerve to call him predictable. Sound familiar?


We had Chaney for 4 years previously. We know exactly what we got.  As he said a few weeks ago.  You can't coach around a poor o line. 

It was a pretty bad offensive game though.  It didn't feel like a Chaney offense to me.

With that said,  I know yall will mock me and this is not an excuse,  as Ive said numerous time that GA ST straight up beat us. But Pruitt said we wre going to keep things simple for them in his press conference leading up to that game. We completely overlooked a 2-10 team and refused to adjust.

Most of our fans are completely delusional right now. Some think Pruitt was hired with some Bama agenda to keep us down and intentionally throw games lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We had Chaney for 4 years previously. We know exactly what we got.  As he said a few weeks ago.  You can't coach around a poor o line.
> 
> It was a pretty bad offensive game though.  It didn't feel like a Chaney offense to me.
> 
> ...


Also I'm not sure if the blame is on Ansley or not.  One would think Pruitt is capable of a better defense,  but earlier in the year he said he was going to turn the defense over to Ansley.  Then 2 weeks ago he said if he didn't agree with the calls,  he would interrupt the play calling.  So was this a Pruitt D or an Ansley learning on the job D? Sure looked like Ansley,  but you'd have to think Pruitt stepped in. 


After rewatching the game, we had the right defensive plays called,  we just got beat by speed.  And numerous times we had played stopped in the backfield,  but guys were missing the tackle.  That QB was shifty and breaking ankles. I give him props, he was very good at making us miss. But overall,  they were better on the line


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We had Chaney for 4 years previously. We know exactly what we got.  As he said a few weeks ago.  You can't coach around a poor o line.
> 
> It was a pretty bad offensive game though.  It didn't feel like a Chaney offense to me.
> 
> ...





BuckNasty83 said:


> Also I'm not sure if the blame is on Ansley or not.  One would think Pruitt is capable of a better defense,  but earlier in the year he said he was going to turn the defense over to Ansley.  Then 2 weeks ago he said if he didn't agree with the calls,  he would interrupt the play calling.  So was this a Pruitt D or an Ansley learning on the job D? Sure looked like Ansley,  but you'd have to think Pruitt stepped in.
> 
> 
> After rewatching the game, we had the right defensive plays called,  we just got beat by speed.  And numerous times we had played stopped in the backfield,  but guys were missing the tackle.  That QB was shifty and breaking ankles. I give him props, he was very good at making us miss. But overall,  they were better on the line




Mock you?? No... Point out your delusion's? YEP!

It's GA FREAKING STATE!! There is not one single excuse for the Vols to lose to a 2-10 Sunbelt team...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mock you?? No... Point out your delusion's? YEP!
> 
> It's GA FREAKING STATE!! There is not one single excuse for the Vols to lose to a 2-10 Sunbelt team...



It's not the end of the world.  Jesus,  it wasn't long ago Nicholls St had yall beat with a better team than we have


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's not the end of the world.  Jesus,  it wasn't long ago Nicholls St had yall beat with a better team than we have


When the clock stopped ticking, UGA won that game. Iirc, Tennessee lost last week. Nice deflection but served no purpose as UGA won


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's not the end of the world.  Jesus,  it wasn't long ago Nicholls St had yall beat with a better team than we have



^that^ is the end of the Vol world. You Vols have been beat down so much you can accept a loss to GA State. Pathetic. The Vols need to leave the SEC. it’s a joke of a program.

You are going to see some epic beat downs until they do leave.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We had Chaney for 4 years previously. We know exactly what we got.  As he said a few weeks ago.  You can't coach around a poor o line.
> 
> It was a pretty bad offensive game though.  It didn't feel like a Chaney offense to me.
> 
> ...


I agree they are delusional , Tennessee is the last thing/team on Alabama’s mind !


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2019)

Horns said:


> When the clock stopped ticking, UGA won that game. Iirc, Tennessee lost last week. Nice deflection but served no purpose as UGA won


Point was,  y'all almost lost to a crap team with a better roster than us. I know the GA ST loss is pathetic,  but it's not the first time a power 5 has and or will lose to an inferior opponent.
Old Dominion upset  #13VT last year
ULM upset the mighty Saban
Appy state vs Michigan
Georgia Southern vs UF


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Point was,  y'all almost lost to a crap team with a better roster than us. I know the GA ST loss is pathetic,  but it's not the first time a power 5 has and or will lose to an inferior opponent.
> Old Dominion upset  #13VT last year
> ULM upset the mighty Saban
> Appy state vs Michigan
> Georgia Southern vs UF


Excuses.....  It’s all you got. Why do you torture yourself and even pull for the Voltards? 

How many games does the pathetic Vols win this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

antharper said:


> I agree they are delusional , Tennessee is the last thing/team on Alabama’s mind !




The only team that gives a poo about the Vols is BYU cause they plan on beating the Vols too..
The melt down in Knoxville will be epic when the Vols start 0-2


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Excuses.....  It’s all you got. Why do you torture yourself and even pull for the Voltards?
> 
> How many games does the pathetic Vols win this year?




Were going to win the next 11.... I don't know man.  I had us at 7-8, but after last week I'm not sure if we win any.  I want to see how this team responds this week


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Point was,  y'all almost lost to a crap team with a better roster than us. I know the GA ST loss is pathetic,  but it's not the first time a power 5 has and or will lose to an inferior opponent.
> Old Dominion upset  #13VT last year
> ULM upset the mighty Saban
> Appy state vs Michigan
> Georgia Southern vs UF


Point is, Tennessee lost and Georgia didn’t. Stop deflecting. Own it


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

Just Pruitt! Or Just Lose and humiliate yourself, the team and the entire fan base. To Jeremy I’m thankful. Just keep Pruitting it!!! ????


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

Pru pru Pruitt!!! Sing that in the chia pet theme song.... Pru Pru Pruitt!!! Bawawahaha ????


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2019)

Horns said:


> Point is, Tennessee lost and Georgia didn’t. Stop deflecting. Own it


Jesus


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

UT lined up one time with like one person on the left side of the line, and CJP, saw it and did not call a time out. They had two defensive ends playing next to each other and coach CJP did not use a TO. He is a decent defensive coordinator, but I dont think he will ever come close to being a HC. It was a Ga State team, that has only fielded a team for 8 or 10 years and won a total of two games in the Sunbelt last year. The sooner the UT fans quit making excuses for him, and looking back for comparable losses, the better off they will be. You guys should be marching and protesting like yall did when they were gonna hire Schiano.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> UT lined up one time with like one person on the left side of the line, and CJP, saw it and did not call a time out. They had two defensive ends playing next to each other and coach CJP did not use a TO. He is a decent defensive coordinator, but I dont think he will ever come close to being a HC. It was a Ga State team, that has only fielded a team for 8 or 10 years and won a total of two games in the Sunbelt last year. The sooner the UT fans quit making excuses for him, and looking back for comparable losses, the better off they will be. You guys should be marching and protesting like yall did when they were gonna hire Schiano.


This!!! And when y’all protest sing this little jingle.... Pru Pru Pruitt!!!!!?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m sick and tired of it!!!!!! Ahh maybe not!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

What’s was that? Why yes Pruitt is a horrible HC.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What’s was that? Why yes Pruitt is a horrible HC.



Aint like you didn't warn them.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> UT lined up one time with like one person on the left side of the line, and CJP, saw it and did not call a time out. They had two defensive ends playing next to each other and coach CJP did not use a TO. He is a decent defensive coordinator, but I dont think he will ever come close to being a HC. It was a Ga State team, that has only fielded a team for 8 or 10 years and won a total of two games in the Sunbelt last year. The sooner the UT fans quit making excuses for him, and looking back for comparable losses, the better off they will be. You guys should be marching and protesting like yall did when they were gonna hire Schiano.


He had a split second to call a timeout.  Player was running off the field and GA ST took advantage of it and snapped the ball soon as they could.  It happened extremely quick. Whos to say Pruitt wasn't turned around talking to another player or the staff?  

I don't care whos coaching here this year.  It's not going to be pretty.  The loss is overall on the players.  They got pushed around and was gassed by the 3rd. Our QB only threw to his safety valves.  We missed a bunch of tackles where if we would have made the tackles,  we could have been off the field after 3rd down.  

Given the circumstances,  it's still too early to Judge Jeremy.  Seriously,  look at what he took over.  A 4 win team.  An o line that couldn't compete with a high school JV team.  We have no depth.  Half the starters he inherited that are decent have been injury prone. The others had to medically retire.  Id bet UT has a record for medically retired players in the past 3 years. Were relying on freshman to start. We only started 6 seniors. NO DEPTH. This is no easy task for anyone.  And anyone really expecting anything is out of their mind, don't know the real situation,  or just talking crap as a rival. This is a patchwork team at best.  Let the man get his players in and clean this mess up then judge him.  He may fail.  He may be worse than Butch and Dooley combined,  but he deserves 4 years to turn this around


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

Buck, I have laid off piling on, but there is no excuse in the world for losing to Ga State in the first game of the year in your stadium. Regardless of depth, injuries or anything else, UT still has 3 times the talent of a team that was mostly made up of two stars. JPC showed 0 emotion, he was lost, and his staff saw that. I think you guys will beat BYU, because he will get them ready to play, and according to every thing I have heard from UT is that they spent the fall practice, preparing for them and hardly even looked at tape of Ga State.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He had a split second to call a timeout.  Player was running off the field and GA ST took advantage of it and snapped the ball soon as they could.  It happened extremely quick. Whos to say Pruitt wasn't turned around talking to another player or the staff?
> 
> I don't care whos coaching here this year.  It's not going to be pretty.  The loss is overall on the players.  They got pushed around and was gassed by the 3rd. Our QB only threw to his safety valves.  We missed a bunch of tackles where if we would have made the tackles,  we could have been off the field after 3rd down.
> 
> Given the circumstances,  it's still too early to Judge Jeremy.  Seriously,  look at what he took over.  A 4 win team.  An o line that couldn't compete with a high school JV team.  We have no depth.  Half the starters he inherited that are decent have been injury prone. The others had to medically retire.  Id bet UT has a record for medically retired players in the past 3 years. Were relying on freshman to start. We only started 6 seniors. NO DEPTH. This is no easy task for anyone.  And anyone really expecting anything is out of their mind, don't know the real situation,  or just talking crap as a rival. This is a patchwork team at best.  Let the man get his players in and clean this mess up then judge him.  He may fail.  He may be worse than Butch and Dooley combined,  but he deserves 4 years to turn this around


Let’s be honest. If the players got pushed around and were gased by the 3rd that’s S&C. That’s on Pruitt. The loss is on Pruitt. He has 10 times the talent than StTe did. He inherited a mess but year two he’s regressing. That’s not a good sign. His recruiting is mediocre as well


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Let’s be honest. If the players got pushed around and were gased by the 3rd that’s S&C. That’s on Pruitt. The loss is on Pruitt. He has 10 times the talent than StTe did. He inherited a mess but year two he’s regressing. That’s not a good sign. His recruiting is mediocre as well



Craig Fitzgerald, who holds one of the top résumés of any football strength and conditioning coach in the country, enters his second season at Tennessee.
Fitzgerald holds the highest honor awarded in his
profession, the certification of Master Strength and Conditioning Coach by the Collegiate Strength and Conditioning Coaches Association (CSCCa), a distinction he received in 2010. He is also a certified by the National Strength and Conditioning Association (NSCA).


As for recruiting,  he has brought in some pretty good players at positions of need. He was hired in December of 17. He had 2 months to recruit his first class and prepare for a national championship at the same time.  The class ranked 21, but had some top 5 players at their positions.  Some of those guys out played their rankings and was the best at their positions last year as freshman.  See Alonte Taylor and Bryce Thompson. Right now Thompson is suspended.

Not bad considering he had less than 2 months to put together a class and the mess UT was in publicly.  Not to mention our worse season in history.

Last year he finished 13th with 7 top players at their positions

This year should be a stronger finish.  Already 6 top at their position and the class isn't finished.  One if those guys is a 2 star,  but he's a long snapper and that's all they get rated and it's dropping our overall avg for rankings,  but he's ranked 6th.

Are these top 5 classes?  No,  but he's filling positions of need with top talent and picking guys that he is evaluating, which we know he's a great talent evaluator. How many guys did he recruit and coach that was on the defense for yall that helped get you to the NCG

Either way, we got beat.  It's over,  nothing going to change that.  But judging Pruitt right now is foolish.  He did beat a top 10 KY and 20 Auburn with a 5 win team.  No credit for that in his first year? Of course not.

It's possible this team rebounds and finishes the season strong. It wouldn't be the first time it's happened to a team that started like this


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2019)

sorry BuckNasty83  but, just stop, you're not making any head way.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2019)

nickel back said:


> sorry BuckNasty83  but, just stop, you're not making any head way.


I know ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Either way, we got beat.  It's over,




Ohhhh.... It's far from over...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> “
> If it wasn't clear already, the message is very evident now: Tennessee is all in on football.




Oh... The message is loud and clear!! All in????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like.. we’ve leveled the playing field garage...
> 
> The Vols are YEARS away from leveling ANY playing field!
> 
> ^that^ is the facts!!




Still ^this^..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not to mention our worse season in history.
> 
> 
> This year should be a stronger finish.




Wanna bet?????


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wanna bet?????



Winning one game out of the last 6 would be a strong finish at this point.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Winning one game out of the last 6 would be a strong finish at this point.


There’s a reason Bucky is staying away. It’s usually an October thing but the Vols season is over. The best he can shoot for is 3-9 or 4-8...


It’s like we poached the deer off his property before hunting season started.


----------

